# Cabela's Coleman ATV's.....Good or Junk?



## garcmanu

Can't find anything on the WWW, so wondering if anyone has any objective opinion out there? They seem relatively cheaper (price) than Polaris or Arctic Cat.


----------



## mountainman714

garcmanu said:


> Can't find anything on the WWW, so wondering if anyone has any objective opinion out there? They seem relatively cheaper (price) than Polaris or Arctive Cat.


you get what you pay for brotha. I also think coleman went out of business. if it were me I would find a Honda foreman, love them


----------



## Wenty

They aren't cheaper. Right now 2014 polaris 400 HO's are $4999. And 570's are $5600. 

I looked at em...they "look" like a nice ATV. But I wouldn't drop that kind of coin on a unproven ATV. Especially when I can spend less and get a proven polaris atv. Not to mention the availability of parts.


----------



## garcmanu

Thats always a good point!


mountainman714 said:


> you get what you pay for brotha. I also think coleman went out of business. if it were me I would find a Honda foreman, love them


----------



## garcmanu

Wenty said:


> They aren't cheaper. Right now 2014 polaris 400 HO's are $4999. And 570's are $5600.
> 
> I looked at em...they "look" like a nice ATV. But I wouldn't drop that kind of coin on a unproven ATV. Especially when I can spend less and get a proven polaris atv. Not to mention the availability of parts.


wow, I didnt realize polaris was that cheap. Colemans 500 is 6k. Are these prices for Polaris at a certified dealer?


----------



## zenworks911

Check where they are made if you care. Our small little town in Wisconsin lost 500 jobs to Mexico when Polaris needed bigger profits. To their credit they have brought some jobs back to the area but at the same time, it is hard to see friends lose jobs. Like I said, they have brought some jobs back to the area since 2010, but...

http://www.mprnews.org/story/2010/05/20/polaris-layoffs


----------



## garcmanu

Wenty said:


> They aren't cheaper. Right now 2014 polaris 400 HO's are $4999. And 570's are $5600.
> 
> I looked at em...they "look" like a nice ATV. But I wouldn't drop that kind of coin on a unproven ATV. Especially when I can spend less and get a proven polaris atv. Not to mention the availability of parts.


Checked 3 dealers here in CO and Polaris 400 HO are all $5700. Is your $4999 a local dealer there in MN?


----------



## Wenty

They're all over the net at those prices around here. Search Meis outland. All the dealers are at that price...if I search craigslist o can find dealers selling them at those prices. Every year when they blow out the prior years inventory... cheap.


----------



## Wenty

http://polarisdeere.com/m/showcase_unit.htm?id=662383&status=3


http://polarisdeere.com/m/showcase_unit.htm?id=507486&status=3


----------



## garcmanu

Wenty said:


> They're all over the net at those prices around here. Search Meis outland. All the dealers are at that price...if I search craigslist o can find dealers selling them at those prices. Every year when they blow out the prior years inventory... cheap.


Ill keep looking, thanks!!!!


----------



## garcmanu

zenworks911 said:


> Check where they are made if you care. Our small little town in Wisconsin lost 500 jobs to Mexico when Polaris needed bigger profits. To their credit they have brought some jobs back to the area but at the same time, it is hard to see friends lose jobs. Like I said, they have brought some jobs back to the area since 2010, but...
> 
> http://www.mprnews.org/story/2010/05/20/polaris-layoffs


sorry to hear that! I wouldnt buy cheaper just to buy cheaper (unless it was significantly and the "compromise in quality" was marginal at the same time.


----------



## Bowhuntertim214

Coleman atv/utv's are Chinese made. They are manufactured/assembled in China by a company called Hisun. They also make the machines for Big Muddy, Massimo and Bennche (that you may have seen on Drury videos). You'll have to form your own opinion of the Chinese made machines, but from what I've seen (working in an atv repair shop) they lack significantly on build quality. That being said, many of these machines have come a long way in recent years and are showing improvement. I mean, it wasn't too long ago when Japanese brands were considered "junk", now Honda is considered the most reliable and durable machine on the market by many people. Some massimo machines have had some pretty decent reviews by atv magazines. Most of them are based off of Honda or Yamaha machines (so much so that some parts and accessories interchange). They do have compliance with QMS standards, and also CCC, COP and E3 certifications, so it's really a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## Wenty

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/snd/4713268348.html

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/snd/4694971760.html


----------



## ksgobbler

garcmanu said:


> Checked 3 dealers here in CO and Polaris 400 HO are all $5700. Is your $4999 a local dealer there in MN?


Bought a 4x4 Honda Rancher with electric shift cheaper than the price Cabelas wanted for their Coleman.


----------



## Bowhuntertim214

ksgobbler said:


> Bought a 4x4 Honda Rancher with electric shift cheaper than the price Cabelas wanted for their Coleman.


good choice :wink:


----------



## PSR II

[HR][/HR]


Wenty said:


> They aren't cheaper. Right now 2014 polaris 400 HO's are $4999. And 570's are $5600.
> 
> I looked at em...they "look" like a nice ATV. But I wouldn't drop that kind of coin on a unproven ATV. Especially when I can spend less and get a proven polaris atv. Not to mention the availability of parts.


A "proven" Polaris ???.......Hahahaha


----------



## garcmanu

PSR II said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> A "proven" Polaris ???.......Hahahaha


Do share your thoughts, dont like Polaris?


----------



## pinski79

mountainman714 said:


> you get what you pay for brotha. I also think coleman went out of business. if it were me I would find a Honda foreman, love them


:darkbeer:


----------



## garcmanu

Bowhuntertim214 said:


> Coleman atv/utv's are Chinese made. They are manufactured/assembled in China by a company called Hisun. They also make the machines for Big Muddy, Massimo and Bennche (that you may have seen on Drury videos). You'll have to form your own opinion of the Chinese made machines, but from what I've seen (working in an atv repair shop) they lack significantly on build quality. That being said, many of these machines have come a long way in recent years and are showing improvement. I mean, it wasn't too long ago when Japanese brands were considered "junk", now Honda is considered the most reliable and durable machine on the market by many people. Some massimo machines have had some pretty decent reviews by atv magazines. Most of them are based off of Honda or Yamaha machines (so much so that some parts and accessories interchange). They do have compliance with QMS standards, and also CCC, COP and E3 certifications, so it's really a matter of personal opinion.


Very insightful and useful knowledge, thanks!


----------



## ksgobbler

garcmanu said:


> Do share your thoughts, dont like Polaris?


Personally I am a huge Polaris UTV fan, but not much of a Polaris ATV fan. My experience with their ATVs includes numerous breakdowns. I researched them because I have a dealership close. Ultimately I have a Honda dealership closer, and experience with them has shown them to be nearly bulletproof.


----------



## Wenty

ksgobbler said:


> Personally I am a huge Polaris UTV fan, but not much of a Polaris ATV fan. My experience with their ATVs includes numerous breakdowns. I researched them because I have a dealership close. Ultimately I have a Honda dealership closer, and experience with them has shown them to be nearly bulletproof.


Its the...ford/Chevy...Hoyt/bowtech...

On guy says junk...next says awesome! That said...4 polaris ATVs in our family. From 98 to 2012. From hard farm machines to trail riders. They've been nearly bullet proof for us. My old explorer has been totalled twice...engine rebuilt ( preventive) once. Cant kill it.


----------



## garcmanu

Wenty said:


> Its the...ford/Chevy...Hoyt/bowtech...
> 
> On guy says junk...next says awesome! That said...4 polaris ATVs in our family. From 98 to 2012. From hard farm machines to trail riders. They've been nearly bullet proof for us. My old explorer has been totalled twice...engine rebuilt ( preventive) once. Cant kill it.


Thats pretty sound, I have a friend with a 95, still running.


----------



## garcmanu

I neglected to mention my main motivation for Coleman is about $1600 in Cabelas points.


----------



## pchunterpa

I have a bennche 700
No complaints here
Parts China but assembled in Texas
Rhino parts interchange


----------



## ksgobbler

Wenty said:


> Its the...ford/Chevy...Hoyt/bowtech...
> 
> On guy says junk...next says awesome! That said...4 polaris ATVs in our family. From 98 to 2012. From hard farm machines to trail riders. They've been nearly bullet proof for us. My old explorer has been totalled twice...engine rebuilt ( preventive) once. Cant kill it.


Yeah it really is. We got told they would no longer be purchased due to not bein reliable. Ironically enough the last one got stolen. Brothers 07 Honda rancher got ran without oil for god knows how long. Few hundred bucks an he still rides the heck out of it. $1600 off would make me think about the Coleman. Maybe you can be the guinea pig OP


----------



## TM2/SSMike

A friend bought a Honda clone dirt bike made in China, he has beat the hell out of it and it is still going strong. Got it off a dealer on Craigs list for only a few hundred dollars used. It is a 250. He said, and I have seen it recommended on several forums when you buy the Chinese made bikes, ATV's etc. you should definitely change all the fluids, check electrical connections, tighten bolts, basically go over it really good. They use crappy fluids and grease. He also found that many of the parts are truly copied from Honda, they fit the chinese bike. The carb was crap and he bought a used Honda carb that bolted right on and works great.


----------



## qgudahl

I bought a polaris 500 ho last year for 5200


----------



## Corinth Hunter

Never knew Coleman had their name on a ATV. For me Yamaha is hard to beat due to the best automatic belt drive when it comes to reliability and Honda overall is excellent as well. Polaris offers the smoothest ride and great performance or speed but not as reliable based upon a large group I ride with. 
I would buy a used Yamaha or Honda but would only buy a new Polaris unless I knew the previous owner and felt the bike was trouble free.


----------



## garcmanu

ksgobbler said:


> Yeah it really is. We got told they would no longer be purchased due to not bein reliable. Ironically enough the last one got stolen. Brothers 07 Honda rancher got ran without oil for god knows how long. Few hundred bucks an he still rides the heck out of it. $1600 off would make me think about the Coleman. Maybe you can be the guinea pig OP


I think I got it......It really boils down to (other than price), how much will it be used, how will it be used and how much quality do you want to settle for to save money. Kinda like buying a generator. I did this same thing with that and everyone said buy a Honda......spend the max @ the tune of $2000. I finally went to Checker got a Champion (which Cabelas sells too, ironically), use it about 4 Xs a year (camping, hunting) and it has held strong for 6 years.....It was $400. Obviously this wouldnt work if I was in contrstuction, needed it daily/weeklyor something like that. Case and point.....intergrate some common financial sense and perhaps cheaper (literally and figuratively) might be the way to go???????? For goodness sake, How many hunting buddies you know come to camp every other year with the best, new bow and they never kill jack? Just saying?


----------



## gtsum2

I ride quads a lot and you are best to go with a name brand that has readily available support, parts, and a shop (if you cannot do the repairs yourself). All the big brands are good...some do things better than others and vice versa...go out and sit on them and ride them and see what fits what you are looking for


----------



## gtsum2

another thing...our group consists of canams, grizzly, honda ranchers, polaris 850's, and a Brute...after a couple thousand hard miles at hatfield mccoy in west va, i can say without question honda and yamaha have been the most reliable. Polaris and canam have the most power and top end and polaris rides the best (stock). The Brute is aptly named..I had a 2012 for 1500 miles...hits like a Mack truck on the bottom end and it is 150lbs lighter than my 2014 polaris 850xp, and it was a lot of fun, but even with elka shocks it didnt ride as nice as the polaris. I would buy a honda (if they offered a big bore that is) or a yamaha used before any of the other brands...they dont make enough power to brake things, but if using for hunting, there is something to be said for reliability imo


----------



## garcmanu

I like the used Honda, Yamaha approach too!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Owned 3 Polaris ATV's. I swear by them. Zero complaints whatsoever.

I'm interested in a side by side and wanted a Polaris but they are over $20,000 brand new now. I can see an advantage to a Chinese model if the price is $7500 or so.

I bought a 10,000 watt generator for hunting camp 4 years a go, Hottachie and it still rocks, and went out an bought another for the other hunting camp. So I'm running 2 Chinese generators so my Chinese fears of quality are subsiding little by little.


----------



## Staff1371

I bought one a little over a year ago. It started messing up about 3 months and Coleman would not help. They are junk. Now it will run for a bit and then just died. After it sets for a while it will starts back up but died after a few minutes. I only run 100% gas it is like the fuel pump just stops working. I broke it in as the owners manual said change the oil twice. It has never been abused at all. Do yourself a favor and do not buy one spend the extra money and get a better one


----------



## nordgrec522

PSR II said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> A "proven" Polaris ???.......Hahahaha


Yeah, I laughed at that too.


----------



## jacobh

I have the Polaris sportsman 570 and it’s a great machine. I use it for hunting and plowing snow.


----------



## luke308

yamaha kodiak and your done


----------



## Marlin1938

luke308 said:


> yamaha kodiak and your done


It’s a 7 year old thread


----------



## Kammeg

Marlin1938 said:


> It’s a 7 year old thread


Technically 8 if you go back to OP! It’s amazing these new people find all these old threads to comment on.


----------



## Eric W

Maybe it is 8 years old, but I wasn't interested in the topic then, but happy to be reading it now!


----------



## Jabroney

Eric W said:


> Maybe it is 8 years old, but I wasn't interested in the topic then, but happy to be reading it now!


well, for the sake of current information, tracker is the atv brand at cabelas now, and they are rebranded arctic cats (textron) if i am not mistaken.


----------



## ebayollis

Yes this is an old thread , BUT if you stray from the 4 Japanese models you will regret it. Havent had a can-am, but Polaris is 100% trash.


----------



## Alaska at heart

I looked at the Tracker......bought a used Honda Foreman 500.....no regrets.


----------

